# Hot Babe wearing ONLY socks and t-shirt



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, here is my 8 1/2 month old babe!! The cut below her eye is from a nail. She decided she wanted to chew up alot of siding on the house and got a nail almost in her eye!! These pictures were from a week ago so it is healing pretty good.

Also the t-shirt and socks are because she was cold after a bath and I let her roam around the house with socks on till her paws were nice and dry. The hard wood floors don't help at all with the coldness.

Navaeh looking at me like I am crazy!!










I think she is embaressed. Lol.










Gotta love silly faces!










Socks are now off and feet are now warm.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao.... cute cute cute.... ahha i love the socks lmao


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

Super cute Laura...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you aint right lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hot babe! Neveah, so hot right now! LOL I love the pics. Thanks for sharing I'm glad she's healing well.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

How cute!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats super cute, I love the socks!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah the socks are my daughter's 12 month (size) socks that she outgrew. The funny thing is that once I put them on Nevaeh, she couldn't have cared less, she just left them on but she did walk weird, it was funny to watch her!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

VEry cute, but those socks wouldn't have lasted 10 seconds on my boys...lol


----------

